# Bulgarien Goldstrand



## vechtehunter (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich fahre mit meiner Familie in den Sommerferien nach Bulgarien in der Nähe vom Goldstrand.
Besteht dort die Möglichkeit zu Angeln?
Ihr könnt ja eure Erfahrungen dort beschreiben.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*

Ich denke mal eher weniger^^ da gibts nur viel billigen Alkohol und willige Frauen.....


----------



## Schneidi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher weniger^^ da gibts nur viel billigen Alkohol und willige Frauen.....



stimmt


----------



## Brikz83 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*

Na was (ein)fangen kann man sich dort trotzdem. |muahah:


----------



## Wurschtsepp (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Na was (ein)fangen kann man sich dort trotzdem. |muahah:



Davon bin ich überzeugt |jump:


----------



## floxfisch (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*

Da gab es schon mal den ein oder anderen Beitrag zu...ich glaube da ging es auch um das (ein)fangen von schuppigen Gesellen.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21965&highlight=goldstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193427&highlight=goldstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193707&highlight=goldstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157956&highlight=goldstrand

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=9370&highlight=goldstrand


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*



vechtehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich fahre mit meiner Familie in den Sommerferien nach Bulgarien in der Nähe vom Goldstrand.
> Besteht dort die Möglichkeit zu Angeln?
> 
> ...


----------



## gerätenarr (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*

Fliegenfischen!
http://flyfisherman-bg.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1020


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*

Goldstrand waren die vergeudetesten zwei Wochen in my life!

Sicher, da kannste mit einem Kutter rausfahren- kriegst auch 08/15 Gerät geliehen...
Der sucht aber nicht per Echo nach Fischschwärmen- der fährt nacheinander drei- vier Stellen ab, wo er irgendwann mal auf Fisch gestossen ist. 
Lass die Kohle in der Kneipe- kriegst wenigstens nen Kater davon.:q


----------



## jvonzun (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bulgarien Goldstrand*

ich war vor etwa 7 Jahren dort. War dann beim Hafen und fuhr mit einem Einheimischen raus.
Wir fingen viele Grundeln (?), die kapitalste hatte max. 15 cm. Der Fischer meinte auch, dass es nicht mehr viele Fische in Strandnähe gibt...!?!
Besser als saufen ist es aber allemal !


----------

